# 01273 - Fresh Air Blower (v2) 35-00



## hubsch (Nov 29, 2004)

2002 Eurovan
I had a friend of mine scan the error code for my flashing Climatronic
and this is the code it came up:
01273 - Fresh Air Blower (V2) 35-00
The front blower does not work and AC compressor does not kick on. It has worked twice for a few minutes (random occurences) - i am wondering if there is a loose connection. When it did work the AC was cold.
Any help would be great.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 01273 - Fresh Air Blower (v2) 35-00 (hubsch)*

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01273
-Uwe-


----------



## drsugg (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: 01273 - Fresh Air Blower (v2) 35-00 (hubsch)*

How strange, I''ve got the same year van with same code in shop now. Pattern failure?. I traced down the circuits, confirmed blower motor and blower control unit as good. The problem seems to be a voltage loss from A/C relay to plus side of blower motor. Voltage supply to relay remains constant but output to blower drops off to 4.8 volts as soon as unit is turned on. We will be replacing it as soon as the part shows up(4 days) It is the top left relay(#1) marked 140.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 01273 - Fresh Air Blower (drsugg)*

A bad contact in the relay could certainly cause such a voltage drop.
-Uwe-


----------



## hubsch (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: 01273 - Fresh Air Blower (drsugg)*

Thanks for the replies. I will check the relay - could you post if it solves the problem?
Can you jumper the relay to check it?


----------



## drsugg (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: 01273 - Fresh Air Blower (hubsch)*

Well, I pulled the knee bolster on the passenger side. The Fan motor is right there. Using a power probe, I tested the blower motor first. Then i removed the positive wire from blower and supplied power to the fan with the a/c turned on. Ran the fan speed up and down and it worked perfectly, eliminating fan controller. I guess you could jump relay, but wire diagram shows it to be tied into a few other circuits in the a/c. It is also a pricey little sucker, $104.


----------



## hubsch (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: 01273 - Fresh Air Blower (drsugg)*

If you need OEM parts here is a great place plus its in CA. Here is the same relay for $89.94
http://store.europarts-sd.com/...=1326


----------



## drsugg (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: 01273 - Fresh Air Blower (hubsch)*

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drsugg (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: 01273 - Fresh Air Blower (hubsch)*

Got the relay today and plugged it in. All is well. Had to clear codes to clear flashing display. 


_Modified by drsugg at 6:16 PM 9-10-2009_


----------



## hubsch (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: 01273 - Fresh Air Blower (drsugg)*

Awesome - thanks for updating the post. Ordering the relay. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wilsonm73 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: 01273 - Fresh Air Blower (drsugg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drsugg* »_Well, I pulled the knee bolster on the passenger side. The Fan motor is right there. Using a power probe, I tested the blower motor first. Then i removed the positive wire from blower and supplied power to the fan with the a/c turned on. Ran the fan speed up and down and it worked perfectly, eliminating fan controller. I guess you could jump relay, but wire diagram shows it to be tied into a few other circuits in the a/c. It is also a pricey little sucker, $104. 

Hi Guys,
I have the same symptoms but I replaced the 140 relay and nothing changes. I cleared the fault codes but the code for the front fresh air blower showed up. Should I try and jump the fan? You may find this funny, but my German mechanic can't get the wiring diagrams for the US spec van. He asked VW who didn't have them but could order them and won't share. Can any of you share the diagrams for this circuit? 
I don't want to go to the German VW dealer because they ALWAYS replace the most expensive part first, the control unit. I hear there are two more relays that could be the culprit as well. Thnx Mark


----------



## joelaustin (Sep 15, 2010)

thank for updating the post


----------



## pan-d-man (May 23, 2006)

*Wiring Schematics?*

Has anyone had success in securing a wiring schematic for the A/C system? I too suffer from a flashing Climatronic unit and system failure. I am not sure I need to replace the control unit or some other component that is sending a bad signal.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

pan-d-man said:


> Has anyone had success in securing a wiring schematic for the A/C system? I too suffer from a flashing Climatronic unit and system failure. I am not sure I need to replace the control unit or some other component that is sending a bad signal.


The wiring information should be in the repair manual or erWin. If you are a Registered Ross-Tech customer (and have a PC that's not running Windows 7) we offer a discount on the Bentley Publisher's Repair Manuals for the US/Canadian configured vehicles:

http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/cat/BCD.html

Post up the Auto-Scan if you'd like someone to look at the info from the vehicle.


----------



## EuroVN (Apr 25, 2008)

*Relay #140 Repair*

I have a 2000 Eurovan which threw 01273. I noticed that the output to the blower was ~8v on full power with no response from the fan when plugged in. I pulled and inspected the resistor block (red box) with no obvious signs of failure. I also pulled and disassembled relay #140 as described earlier in this thread. There was an apparent failure of one of the solder joints (see photo) which I was able to clean and re-flow. I then replaced the blower motor with a new one (it is likely the original was pulling too much current, causing the failure), reset the code, and everything works as it should! Many thanks to the previous posters. 


From Drop Box


----------



## 84GTi Guy (Feb 14, 2002)

EuroVN said:


> I have a 2000 Eurovan which threw 01273. I noticed that the output to the blower was ~8v on full power with no response from the fan when plugged in. I pulled and inspected the resistor block (red box) with no obvious signs of failure. I also pulled and disassembled relay #140 as described earlier in this thread. There was an apparent failure of one of the solder joints (see photo) which I was able to clean and re-flow. I then replaced the blower motor with a new one (it is likely the original was pulling too much current, causing the failure), reset the code, and everything works as it should! Many thanks to the previous posters.


My 2002 EV had the same code on the climatronic, also flashing. After reading this I pulled the relay it looked identical to the picture above. I also cleaned and put some new solder. I did not replace the blower unit. A/C works and the flashing stopped. Thanks everyone.


----------



## JetQ (Apr 21, 2002)

*Many thanks*

Particularly to Ross-Tech and EuroVN for the nice picture...rehab'ed the 140 relay and blowing cool again in my '02. Same symptoms as prior posts, but I was lost until I googled the DTC. The blower is kinda chirpy-sounding but I'll stick with it until it starts blowing fuses.


----------



## BrenPurp (Jan 12, 2013)

*Motor Brush Fix MK4 Golf Climate Control Flashing 15 times after starting ignition...*

I had the same problem with Climatronic Controller, when you start the ignition the Climatronic controller display flashes 15 times then comes on.

Fix is simple...

Remove Glove Box (6 Torque Screws) and Un clip Power to light unit.
undo two 6mm nuts and lower fan motor.
Unclip Motor connector.
Remove Motor.
undo brushes and rotate brushes by 180 degrees then re-assemble.

Saved me £180 + VAT 


Before I did this the motor was slow and intermittent.


----------



## mhmarc (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you, thank you. Same blower problem, same bad solder joint on relay 140. Cleaned it up, re soldered - back in business. I had been pulling parts looking for the problem. Stopped before I got too deep and found this thread. You saved me loads of time and aggravation. Best of all, replaced no parts so fix was FREE!




EuroVN said:


> I have a 2000 Eurovan which threw 01273. I noticed that the output to the blower was ~8v on full power with no response from the fan when plugged in. I pulled and inspected the resistor block (red box) with no obvious signs of failure. I also pulled and disassembled relay #140 as described earlier in this thread. There was an apparent failure of one of the solder joints (see photo) which I was able to clean and re-flow. I then replaced the blower motor with a new one (it is likely the original was pulling too much current, causing the failure), reset the code, and everything works as it should! Many thanks to the previous posters.
> 
> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/OTCBDfMD7ttxLP00v1z0EMiOAmT5-eF54k_PH0ZrzZM?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-clT0G8mTDNk/TlBU_ASTcVI/AAAAAAAAAeo/pDejZl8Qewo/s800/Relay140%2525282%252529.jpg" height="800" width="554" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/114164193724026261717/DropBox?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCJaApqTxvLrRWw&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Strange continuance of this issue.*

Replaced Relay 140, Red Fan Controller (Pipe organ looking thing with a transistor/heat sync) and fan. Getting 4.5-5.8v out of the hot lead going to the fan. Fan tests fine on another eurovan. Is there another place along the way from 140 to the fan controller that might be compromised?


----------



## bradform (May 20, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where the (Relay 140, Red Fan Controller) would be on a 2006 MKV Jetta TDI? Is it the 460 relay under the steering wheel?


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

Eric Dow said:


> *Strange continuance of this issue.*
> 
> Replaced Relay 140, Red Fan Controller (Pipe organ looking thing with a transistor/heat sync) and fan. Getting 4.5-5.8v out of the hot lead going to the fan. Fan tests fine on another eurovan. Is there another place along the way from 140 to the fan controller that might be compromised?


Ok, so found the problem, I thought. The N1 connection on the fuse block connector was fried! Apparently from the factory, as the connection pin was crimped wrong and it only made it 75% of the way into the connector. It was literally fried, the whole green connector on the N1 side was burnt away. Replaced the connection and connector. Now it works, but only at high speed. Swapped out the controller, 140 relay and resistor pack with known good components from my new project Eurovan of the same year. VCDS shows 01273 and 01086 codes. Now I’m stumped.


----------

